# Collared dove needs home



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

A Wildlife center has a young collared dove that needs a home if anyone is interested, message me.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

*can i have it?*

can i plz have that eurasian collard dove? ill b at gay pride in june n can get it cuz i live over near uc merced.


----------

